

'Modeless' IDE - Hopscotch - azgolfer

Interesting take on IDE design<p>Paper
http://bracha.org/hopscotch-wasdett.pdf<p>Presentation (also covers NewSpeak)
http://langnetsymposium.com/2009/talks/08-GiladBracha-Hopscotch.html
======
MaysonL
Clickable:

Paper <http://bracha.org/hopscotch-wasdett.pdf>

Presentation (also covers NewSpeak)
[http://langnetsymposium.com/2009/talks/08-GiladBracha-
Hopsco...](http://langnetsymposium.com/2009/talks/08-GiladBracha-
Hopscotch.html)

